# Bourbon drinkers!!!!



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

My neighbor tonight opened his bottle of Pappy Van Winkle 20 year tonight and I got a taste! This is the holy grail of Bourbon in my opinion!
First impression was sweet/ oak/ caramel with heat and the heat vanished instantly! This was the most unique bourbon I have ever had when it comes to smooth, its only 90 proof but silky smooth!
Now the bad part.. Where I live the Largest liquor store in the area only got 1 bottle last year( my neighbors). If you ever get the chance to taste this bourbon, do yourself a favor and enjoy!:first:


----------



## chicobrownbear (Aug 31, 2010)

Mhouser7 said:


> My neighbor tonight opened his bottle of Pappy Van Winkle 20 year tonight and I got a taste! This is the holy grail of Bourbon in my opinion!
> First impression was sweet/ oak/ caramel with heat and the heat vanished instantly! This was the most unique bourbon I have ever had when it comes to smooth, its only 90 proof but silky smooth!
> Now the bad part.. Where I live the Largest liquor store in the area only got 1 bottle last year( my neighbors). If you ever get the chance to taste this bourbon, do yourself a favor and enjoy!:first:


Lucky man!


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

BTW.. The Bourbon Festival is this week, and weekend. If anybody can make it, it's a blast! Big concert on Friday night, and lots of drinking going on all week/end. It's in the "Bourbon Capitol" of the world. Bardstown KY.

Kentucky Bourbon Festival


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Mhouser7 said:


> My neighbor tonight opened his bottle of Pappy Van Winkle 20 year tonight and I got a taste! This is the holy grail of Bourbon in my opinion!
> First impression was sweet/ oak/ caramel with heat and the heat vanished instantly! This was the most unique bourbon I have ever had when it comes to smooth, its only 90 proof but silky smooth!
> Now the bad part.. Where I live the Largest liquor store in the area only got 1 bottle last year( my neighbors). If you ever get the chance to taste this bourbon, do yourself a favor and enjoy!:first:


awesome stuff!!! I can get it here on a regular basis, but its too expensive for everyday...I get about 2 bottles a year, usually for Xmas and New Years imbibing


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

Sounds great. Going to try to find it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The 20 year old at $100 a bottle is a steal i am not so sure about the 23 year old at $200 a bottle. The only problem is you can't get a steady supply unless you buy it by the case. As you never know when they are going to release it. Even the big discount liquor outlets only get a case or two at a time.


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The 20 year old at $100 a bottle is a steal i am not so sure about the 23 year old at $200 a bottle. The only problem is you can't get a steady supply unless you buy it by the case. As you never know when they are going to release it. Even the big discount liquor outlets only get a case or two at a time.


Yea the 23 year is out of my range.. here it is almost $300 a bottle. Weird part is if you read the reviews the 20 year smokes the 23 anyway! The only thing that I can tell anyone is... The 20 Year is something to be experienced! I don't drink liquor on a normal basis , but I love to taste the higher end Bourbons for there complexity ( just like paying the extra for a Padron 80th)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mhouser7 said:


> Yea the 23 year is out of my range.. here it is almost $300 a bottle. Weird part is if you read the reviews the 20 year smokes the 23 anyway! The only thing that I can tell anyone is... The 20 Year is something to be experienced! I don't drink liquor on a normal basis , but I love to taste the higher end Bourbons for there complexity ( just like paying the extra for a Padron 80th)


Wow $300 that's ludicrous really!
I figured towards the south it would be cheaper as you are closer to Kentucky.:hmm: Boy do i feel ignorant oh well time for a drink. :beerchug:


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm in the biz and I had a fight with the supplier (NYC, LI and Westchester) over not getting any of this 2 years in a row while a wine bar I've been to has "a case" in the basement. While I don't doubt the quality of Pappy, my favorite everyday bourbon is Woodford.


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

Have any of you guys tasted Makers Mark 46? Personally, I think it's smoother than the regular Makers Mark, and the proof is higher. I really enjoy it!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I noticed a bottle of Jack Daniels Single Barrel Bourbon on the shelf today, for the first time I can recall. Is anyone familiar with this? If so, what are your thoughts. This was very reasonably priced at $29.00. Does that sound right?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I noticed a bottle of Jack Daniels Single Barrel Bourbon on the shelf today, for the first time I can recall. Is anyone familiar with this? If so, what are your thoughts. This was very reasonably priced at $29.00. Does that sound right?


I personally don't even consider Jack Daniels Bourbon as it is not made in Kentucky. Whiskey it is but Bourbon is special at $30 a bottle there are alot better Bourbons. Made in Kentucky.:tape:


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

Bourbon doesn't have to come from Kentucky. It has to be made from at least 51% corn. That's why Jack isn't bourbon, not the fact that it's from Tennessee. There is bourbon made in the Hudson Valley of New York.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

This seems to be the time of year for Pappy's to be available in the liquor stores here in Michigan. Might want to check around maybe it is the same all over.

It really is Fine Bourbon.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

lbiislander said:


> Bourbon doesn't have to come from Kentucky. It has to be made from at least 51% corn. That's why Jack isn't bourbon, not the fact that it's from Tennessee. There is bourbon made in the Hudson Valley of New York.


There used to be Clear Havana cigars rolled from Cuban Tobacco before the Embargo. Where they the same as cigars from Cuba of course not. Just like Bourbon made anywhere else but Kentucky is not considered Bourbon to me. 
It takes more than ingredients to make good Bourbon That was my point.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I noticed a bottle of Jack Daniels Single Barrel Bourbon on the shelf today, for the first time I can recall. Is anyone familiar with this? If so, what are your thoughts. This was very reasonably priced at $29.00. Does that sound right?


I've tried this a few times and it's nothing like its siblings IMHO. JD and Gentleman Jack share a resemblance in taste. This is something different - almost tastes like a big bourbon like Knob Creek or Elmer T. Lee. Full-bodied not quiet.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

lbiislander said:


> Bourbon doesn't have to come from Kentucky. It has to be made from at least 51% corn. That's why Jack isn't bourbon, not the fact that it's from Tennessee. There is bourbon made in the Hudson Valley of New York.


I've read on straightbourbon.com that JD is exactly like Bourbon. The only thing separating it from bourbon is the Lincoln County Process (char-filtering) that takes place after distilation but before it goes into the casks.

The lack of rye zap that you get combined with the heavy sweetness gives a guess that this is a corn-heavy mashbill. If I can find my copy of "Bourbon - Straight" by Chuck Cowdry I'll see if he mentions the mashbill.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Frodo said:


> I've tried this a few times and it's nothing like its siblings IMHO. JD and Gentleman Jack share a resemblance in taste. This is something different - almost tastes like a big bourbon like Knob Creek or Elmer T. Lee. Full-bodied not quiet.


Thank You!

That is what I was looking for, it was not my intent to rekindle, the forever, on going debate, about what is and what's not Bourbon!

Again, for those that have tried it, is it worth the $29 for a bottle?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Thank You!
> 
> That is what I was looking for, it was not my intent to rekindle, the forever, on going debate, about what is and what's not Bourbon!
> 
> Again, for those that have tried it, is it worth the $29 for a bottle?


NOPE!:tape:


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> NOPE!:tape:


I love it! LMFAO!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tony only drinks cuban bourbon


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Tony only drinks cuban bourbon


Now that's funny i'd bump ya but it won't let me!:kicknuts:


----------



## CCFL (Sep 21, 2010)

Frodo said:


> I've read on straightbourbon.com that JD is exactly like Bourbon. The only thing separating it from bourbon is the Lincoln County Process (char-filtering) that takes place after distilation but before it goes into the casks.
> 
> The lack of rye zap that you get combined with the heavy sweetness gives a guess that this is a corn-heavy mashbill. If I can find my copy of "Bourbon - Straight" by Chuck Cowdry I'll see if he mentions the mashbill.


Never been a big fan of JD, mostly because it is light on the rye. I use it mostly for mixed drinks.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

I've always been a fan of Maker's Mark. I took a trip to visit their distillery, it was great. I also love their new Maker's 46...very smooth for 90 proof


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Again, for those that have tried it, is it worth the $29 for a bottle?


For my money the answer is a resounding YES if you like heavy and on the sweet-side distilates. Up here it is $50 cdn a bottle (and the Cdn $$ is about on par with US $$) and I don't think it's overpriced.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Tony only drinks cuban bourbon


Is that anything like Jamaican Tequila?:scared:


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Frodo said:


> Is that anything like Jamaican Tequila?:scared:


NO! Actually I think it's closer to Mexican Rum!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

MATADOR said:


> I've always been a fan of Maker's Mark. I took a trip to visit their distillery, it was great. I also love their new Maker's 46...very smooth for 90 proof


+1 great out fit great Bourbon Real Bourbon!
I make it up there every year for the Thoroughbreds and Redheads great time.
Buy a bottle from a cask that's maturing they send it to you when its ready.
They even make you an Ambassador and send you all kinds of cool stuff all year.
:beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

Had a chance to try Pappy Van Winkle 20 yr last night. (Actually, I should say I finally found a bar that had it and bought myself a glass). I have to say that given the price difference from my usual (Woodford Reserve), I was not impressed.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

lbiislander said:


> Had a chance to try Pappy Van Winkle 20 yr last night. (Actually, I should say I finally found a bar that had it and bought myself a glass). I have to say that given the price difference from my usual (Woodford Reserve), I was not impressed.


Taste is very subjective I am fairly new to Bourbon's i have been drinking them about 7 years now. Being a scotch drinker for about 25 years i lost the taste for it. Someone introduced me to Bourbon the rest is history. Be that as it may i think Pappy's is the finest Bourbon bar none. So much in fact that i am drinking it while typing AWESOME! Single glasses poured from a bottle siting with one of those pourers on it for GOD knows how long is not really a good baseline for tasting. Then again you just might not care for Bourbon.


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

Tony, I love bourbon. Woodford, Buffalo Trace, Evan Williams Single Barrel. I just felt that for the price, I was disappointed in the Pappy. Perhaps I should stop by and have a glass and a stick with you and I'll change my mind:laugh:


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

BTW, I have a bottle of Elijah Craig 18 yr that I haven't opened yet. Waiting for the "right time".


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

lbiislander said:


> Tony, I love bourbon. Woodford, Buffalo Trace, Evan Williams Single Barrel. I just felt that for the price, I was disappointed in the Pappy. Perhaps I should stop by and have a glass and a stick with you and I'll change my mind:laugh:


Anytime my brother anytime!eace:


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

lbiislander said:


> BTW, I have a bottle of Elijah Craig 18 yr that I haven't opened yet. Waiting for the "right time".


I had a bottle of this once. VERY oaky - is definatly unbalanced in that department IMHO. I liked it but I can see others considering this an extreme in terms of flavour profile.


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Tony: Me and the neighbor scored 3 bottles of Pappy when it was released here on Oct 29th. Went on sale at 10:00am and every bottle was sold by 10:30. We were on a waiting list since last year for the 20 year.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice score Mike and in time for the holidays!:woohoo:


----------



## TheFreakShow (Jul 13, 2010)

lbiislander said:


> BTW, I have a bottle of Elijah Craig 18 yr that I haven't opened yet. Waiting for the "right time".


I had one a couple of years ago, and thought that the 12yr small batch was better. I was real excited about it, and while it was good, I was a little disappointed.


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

TheFreakShow said:


> I had one a couple of years ago, and thought that the 12yr small batch was better. I was real excited about it, and while it was good, I was a little disappointed.


Well that happens a lot. If you've been following the thread, I felt that way about the Pappy 20.


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

TheFreakShow said:


> I had one a couple of years ago, and thought that the 12yr small batch was better. I was real excited about it, and while it was good, I was a little disappointed.


Well that happens a lot. If you've been following the thread, I felt that way about the Pappy 20.


----------



## digthisbigcrux (Dec 25, 2009)

I love bourbon and when I can find it, will indulge in Pappy's, but you mentioned my go to. I think Buffalo Trace is on par with Woodford, Makers and even Bookers at about 60% of the price.

There is always a bottle cracked at my house, with one for back up.

A pint of Pliny the Elder or Dogfish Head 90 IPA...a finger or two of Buffalo Trace and a Ruination, Cain F or Diesel Unlimited and I reach a bliss like state.



lbiislander said:


> Tony, I love bourbon. Woodford, Buffalo Trace, Evan Williams Single Barrel. I just felt that for the price, I was disappointed in the Pappy. Perhaps I should stop by and have a glass and a stick with you and I'll change my mind:laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I found 2 really cheap bourbons you know for spiking Egg Nog or for those that order mixed drinks. You know the kind fancy names with so much crap in the you can't taste the booze. Any way their names are Johnny Drum, Old Crows reserve. At around $15 a bottle they are actually pretty damn good Dr. Crow was the inventor of the sour mash method.


----------

